# Not paid to return items



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.

Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

They'll just called the cops on you if you say that. They will say you are trying to extort them. I spent a lot of time and burned a lot of miles returning a Galaxy 7 phone to a rider who left it in my car. No, no tip or reward. The advice of another poster was next time, just drop it off at the nearest police station, give them the pax info, and go on about your merry way.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't drive it all the way out there to them if you're not going to get paid, Have them meet you someplace close to you. You're not the one that forgot it. It's their responsibility.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

For me its more about my time. I'm not turning off my app and miss out on other pax or possibly a surge to wait for a pax at the local Starbucks. And my days off are my days off. Uber does not exist on those days. It's the local PD for me if I'm more than 5 miles away.


----------



## Scotty77 (Sep 7, 2016)

My background is in hotel security. For a decade, entitled idiots leaving their crap around, usually becaues they're drunk, then acting like it's now MY PROBLEM, has been the bane of my existence. One of the things that gives me pure joy about being an independent contractor is taking each and every lost and found item and tossing it straight in the garbage. "Nope. Checked and didn't find anything sorry!" When I first started with fuber I made an earnest effort to return items but due to the half assed "help" by support and the demanding attitudes and phone harassment by pax, I quickly adopted the dumpster policy. F em all.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Scotty77 said:


> My background is in hotel security. For a decade, entitled idiots leaving their crap around, usually becaues they're drunk, then acting like it's now MY PROBLEM, has been the bane of my existence. One of the things that gives me pure joy about being an independent contractor is taking each and every lost and found item and tossing it straight in the garbage. "Nope. Checked and didn't find anything sorry!" When I first started with fuber I made an earnest effort to return items but due to the half assed "help" by support and the demanding attitudes and phone harassment by pax, I quickly adopted the dumpster policy. F em all.


Yeah they definitely can't say another pax didn't take it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If they left it they've abandoned it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber will de-activate you if the customer complains that you demanded compensation for your time, gasolene and trouble. Uber advertises free return of lost items. Uber is very generous with our time, therefore our money. I take it to the police, they give me a receipt. If the user puts up a stink with Uber, all that I need to is upload a copy of the police receipt. The users can cry, complain and caterwaul all that they will, but until Uber allows stops being so generous with our money, I will not brink back an item to a customer. I will make an exception if I am five blocks or less away from the user. Still, I will tell the user that he had better be outside or I will keep going and he can pick up his item at the police. My application stays on, I will accept a ping as long as it is not U-Pool or too far away. If I accept a ping, I will pull up to the address, still, but if he is not outside, I am gone.

These people want better service? They need to tell Uber to change its policies. As recent events demonstrate, Uber will listen to its users. Too bad that it does not accord its drivers the same courtesy.


----------



## Scotty77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's a solution if you don't like the dumpster plan or keeping it for yourself. Whenever they call you. Say I'm here at point A. You can order an uber to me and I'll leave it with the driver and they can take it from there. You might even get the ping if you want it. If not since there's 8 ubers on every block you'll only be out the 5 minutes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


What item ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber will de-activate you if the customer complains that you demanded compensation for your time, gasolene and trouble. Uber advertises free return of lost items. Uber is very generous with our time, therefore our money. I take it to the police, they give me a receipt. If the user puts up a stink with Uber, all that I need to is upload a copy of the police receipt. The users can cry, complain and caterwaul all that they will, but until Uber allows stops being so generous with our money, I will not brink back an item to a customer. I will make an exception if I am five blocks or less away from the user. Still, I will tell the user that he had better be outside or I will keep going and he can pick up his item at the police. My application stays on, I will accept a ping as long as it is not U-Pool or too far away. If I accept a ping, I will pull up to the address, still, but if he is not outside, I am gone.
> 
> These people want better service? They need to tell Uber to change its policies. As recent events demonstrate, Uber will listen to its users. Too bad that it does not accord its drivers the same courtesy.


You must bring it to them and offer water & mints.
It better have a full charge on YOUR cord also.
Uber advises you to ask if they want anything from drive through or the store also ,since you are going there for Free anyway . . .


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've never found anything a passenger has left behind. Weird.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


Put on some latex gloves, don't answer ringing phone place under the front tire and repeat.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


Sure or you could always tell them you didn't find anything.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> I've never found anything a passenger has left behind. Weird.


Wow same here! Except for one time when a pax tipped me $10 after an airport pickup. Next rider found her gloves in back seat. Turns out was going near her neighborhood so I left them on her doorstep. Funny coincidence how that worked out.

But yeah - my goal is maximizing time to revenue, and making as much as possible within the profitable window.

Anything else is secondary. In the event I left my phone in a taxi, airport, boat, goat, I expect to go buy a new one, restore, and move on. If I get it back I'll tip well.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Man, most of you are cold and mercenary. I like the cut of your respective jibs, and wish to subscribe to your newsletters. If tyhe pax contacted me, I would give them one attempt to retrieve their lost item directly. I'd document the attempt, and after that, drop it off at the local cop shop.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

The one that pisses me off was the lady who left her keys underneath the passenger seat which I found 4 days later when I went to vaccum my car. I called up the gym she had a key to and found out who she was. Then I met up with her including a 25 minute drive and not only did she not pay she gave me attitude like it was my fault.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> The one that pisses me off was the lady who left her keys underneath the passenger seat which I found 4 days later when I went to vaccum my car. I called up the gym she had a key to and found out who she was. Then I met up with her including a 25 minute drive and not only did she not pay she gave me attitude like it was my fault.


Those keys were just waiting to go swimming!


----------



## Reyb320 (Jan 5, 2017)

Passenger left a bag of weed. Didn't realize until I got home cause he was my last ride for the afternoon. It's been 2 weeks, so don't think he plans on getting it back.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Reyb320 said:


> Passenger left a bag of weed. Didn't realize until I got home cause he was my last ride for the afternoon. It's been 2 weeks, so don't think he plans on getting it back.


What weed?

Since it's illegal it's a crime to possess it so i would toss it immediately,

You don't want to put yourself at risk.

I've been doing this for years no one has ever called a cab company lost and found number to get their drugs returned.

In the event your in a "pots legal" state or whatever... well

Same deal you don't want to lose your job over it.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Speaking on lost items. Yesterday I get a random phone call "Hi (my name) this is (her) you were my driver on Saturday night".. "I lost my purse and think it is in your car"... I said no I cleaned the car out and nothing found but give me your number I will check tonight again and let you know..

Anyway 2 hours later UBER calls me.. I'm like piss off I told her I found nothing.. then they send me a follow up email.

Seriously dumb girl realises she lost her purse 2 days later?

Dumb young people.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a fantastic group of ladies in my car and, about 10 minutes after they left, I discovered a pair of sunglasses that the redhead had left. I circled back to where I dropped them off (Rum fest) but I could not find them. I then reported it to Uber. There is not much more that I can do.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

I used to do that, bring people things. Now I give a polite the reminder, and if they leave it anyway it all goes to the hub lost and found. If they insist on getting it right away I will tell them where I am and they're welcome to Uber to me across town (which is probably where I'll be since you're never around the corner when they leave something)


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You dont drive the item anywhere. You tell them to come to you or sell it on ebay. If they tipped you then you return the favor as best as you can


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Scotty77 said:


> Here's a solution if you don't like the dumpster plan or keeping it for yourself. Whenever they call you. Say I'm here at point A. You can order an uber to me and I'll leave it with the driver and they can take it from there. You might even get the ping if you want it. If not since there's 8 ubers on every block you'll only be out the 5 minutes.


You know whay I love about this? If you time it right, you can get rid of an ant RIGHT before an expected surge starts! LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

105398 said:


> In the event I left my phone in a taxi, airport, boat, goat, I expect to go buy a new one, restore, and move on. If I get it back I'll tip well.


That is it. If I leave something somewhere, I assume that it is _*Gonesville, Jack*_. I will call and ask, but if it does not come back to me, I am not surprised.



TotC said:


> Man, most of you are cold and mercenary.


Due to mistreatment by the riding public, we have become jaded. If you will read the comments on the various Boards on this forum about Lost and Found, you will note that many drivers did make an effort to return something at first. After three times of going far out of their way to do this Good Deed, they failed to receive even the first penny to compensate them for their time. In this business, as it is in many businesses, time is money. Initially, we were expecting people to act better. Once we experienced just how horrible they were, we became jaded and resolved that when Lucy snatched away the football, we would kick her instead of the football.



Drew1986 said:


> not only did she not pay she gave me attitude like it was my fault.


Welcome to my world. As both a driver and a company official, I have had to tell more than one customer that he was responsible for his property, not I nor my driver.

If the driver did bring the property to the cab company office, it were an extraordinary circumstance and it were feasible, I would personally take it to the customer, but even this was an exception. As I was on company time when I did this, and, I was an official of the company, I did not expect compensation nor would I accept it. Funny, though, I once had to have several Directors chide the President of the company because he personally brought back a customer's property and demanded compensation. To add to that, he bragged about how much he demanded. Here, I, the Corporate Secretary was setting an example that the President was supposed to set for Officers, Directors and Managers. Mind you, this example was not for the rank and file drivers. I made clear to more than one customer that if the driver were to return it, it was going to cost him. As Officers, Directors and Managers were a) Company Representatives and b) on Company Time, they did not need compensation to return something.



Reyb320 said:


> Passenger left a bag of weed. don't think he plans on getting it back.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What weed?no one has ever called a cab company lost and found number to get their drugs returned.


Two stories on these posts.

1. When I was in high school, I worked in a car wash. There was this guy there who used to rifle cars while he vacuumed them. He found a bag of reefer in the glove box and pocketed it. The guy actually came back and raised a loud stink about someone's stealing his reefer. He demanded that every one be searched and his car and he had better get back his reefer. He did not get it back. Funny, he continued to patronise the car wash. We used to call him Reefer Man or Hula Man. The last came from an immigrant from Pakistan who worked there. He told us that reefer was "Hula" in Urdu, so we called him "Hula Man", as well.

Actually, Mears Troll Number 4 someone _*has*_ called a cab company to get his drugs returned. As a company official, I handled two such cases. Both times, the driver denied finding anything. One lady demanded that I summon the driver to the office and she was going to come down with her big, bad boyfriend so that they could search the car and "kick all of our [plural of three letter word for "posterior" that also means "donkey"]". I informed her that if she or anyone else showed up at the office over this matter, the Police would be summoned and that she and her entourage would have more than a little to explain to the police. She never showed up.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

CrimzonFiasco said:


> I used to do that, bring people things. Now I give a polite the reminder, and if they leave it anyway it all goes to the hub lost and found. If they insist on getting it right away I will tell them where I am and they're welcome to Uber to me across town (which is probably where I'll be since you're never around the corner when they leave something)


Only problem with that is now you have to remain stationary until their Uber gets to you, meaning, you have to go offline and possibly miss other fares. Take it to the PD and stay online so you can make your money.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Had a guy once who was so irritating, acting like he was so entitled. Anyway one Saturday night he left his phone in the car, He'd annoyed me so much that I decided to call it a night. Anyway the next day I jumped in the car to go somewhere and spots this guys phone. Walked over to the nearest drain and dropped it down there with a satisfying plop. If he had been more respectful then maybe I'd have done what I'd done for a guy earlier in the night who left his cash card in the car, I posted it through his letterbox next time I passed.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Some one left a set of keys in my car, it was a Lyft night (only Lyft rides) but I had no idea who it was. I contacted Lyft, they asked me to wait couple of days to see if a rider contacts me, then they offered me an option to mail it to them at their expense so they can handle it from there, does UBER do anything like this? Another time a guy on UBER left a bag with some clothing, he was a cool dude and also tipped me $5 the night before, so I texted him that I will just drop it off (still had his address in my GPS), drove to his house and left it with his roommate. Felt fair and not that big of a deal.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have no issues returning an item somebody left behind, but they are coming to my end of town when it is convenient for me.

If they b*tch about it, I'll just say I can't afford to take time off of work or the gas and mileage on my car. What are they going to say? "Too bad, I want you to return it for free anyway". At that point I'd tell them to get f*cked and drop it in the sewer.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been burnt too much. Tip me, even a dollar, and I'll drive to you clear across town. Don't tip me and it gets tossed. No questions asked. Even if you promise a tip you get nothing. They never actually tip.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


i recommend dropping any lost items at your local police station. they can initiate a communication in which they offer to pay you cash if they want otherwise they can retrieve the item on their own.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Common rookie mistake. Unless they offer an immediate tip go straight to the police station.

If you ask for a tip they could report you to Uber. While technically Uber shouldn't be able to stop you from getting a tip for bringing something back they can deactivate you anyways


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> I've been burnt too much. Tip me, even a dollar, and I'll drive to you clear across town. Don't tip me and it gets tossed. No questions asked. Even if you promise a tip you get nothing. They never actually tip.


What? A dollar to bring something back. That doesn't even cover your gas?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My rules on this:

If the item is worth under $20 and not something extremely sentimental or non-replaceable then I will return the item if I am nearby and it is shortly after I ended the trip where I think I can find the rider still. If I am too far away or the chances of finding the rider are slim then I will simply hold on the item and wait for them to contact me (usually they do not - for example a pair of dirty old shoes!). If after a couple weeks no one contacts me I will likely just throw it away.

If the item is worth over $20 or has sentimental value and I am too far away or it would be hard to immediately locate the passenger then I will drop it off to the nearest police station, take a photo, and send it to Uber with a copy of the receipt if possible. After this I consider it completely out of my hands. The key is to turn it into the police station fast before you are contacted.

You have to have some boundaries with this otherwise you will get people wanting you to drive 30 miles to return a $7 earring for free.


----------



## Rustbuster (Sep 15, 2016)

Reyb320 said:


> Passenger left a bag of weed. Didn't realize until I got home cause he was my last ride for the afternoon. It's been 2 weeks, so don't think he plans on getting it back.











What weed?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Just fling the items in the direction of the nearest ditch, you never saw anything in your car.

Or better yet, keep them and sell them.


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Yea my College student rider left their keys in my car. Drove around the campus for about an hour picking up little rides here and there...Well since they never called. I got a ride that took me to my house 30 mins away. Just when I got home Of course they called. Not knowing I wouldn't get compensated. Because I was New-ber I called my husband and asked him amd he said no Uber doesn't charge the rider for items left in car to be returned. I was so pissed off. I had to drive back in traffic. And when I got there this Stuck up little rich kid didn't even give me a tip...and I know he was rich because he was staying in this luxury dorm rooms for the rich and famous....Well, that will be the last time I ever do that....if I'm down by the office I will swing by there and they can pick up their item from there...I did have one rider that left these expensive headset in my car...and wanted me to bring them where he was an hour away. I told him he would have to pinpoint a place around my house and request a ride from there and act like I'm taking you home....Or you can go get it from the office. Well, unfortunately he didn't live here and he was leaving that day...I got Pinged and Off I go....Sweet Ride


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Southdiver said:


> I had a fantastic group of ladies in my car and, about 10 minutes after they left, I discovered a pair of sunglasses that the redhead had left. I circled back to where I dropped them off (Rum fest) but I could not find them. I then reported it to Uber. There is not much more that I can do.


It's a nice Valentines Day gift for your significant other


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> It's a nice Valentines Day gift for your significant other


They were a nice pair of BOSE Bluetooth..But Karma is a ***** with fangs.. So I returned them


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

HRD2UBER said:


> Yea my College student rider left their keys in my car. Drove around the campus for about an hour picking up little rides here and there...Well since they never called. I got a ride that took me to my house 30 mins away. Just when I got home Of course they called. Not knowing I wouldn't get compensated. Because I was New-ber I called my husband and asked him amd he said no Uber doesn't charge the rider for items left in car to be returned. I was so pissed off. I had to drive back in traffic. And when I got there this Stuck up little rich kid didn't even give me a tip...and I know he was rich because he was staying in this luxury dorm rooms for the rich and famous....Well, that will be the last time I ever do that....if I'm down by the office I will swing by there and they can pick up their item from there...I did have one rider that left these expensive headset in my car...and wanted me to bring them where he was an hour away. I told him he would have to pinpoint a place around my house and request a ride from there and act like I'm taking you home....Or you can go get it from the office. Well, unfortunately he didn't live here and he was leaving that day...I got Pinged and Off I go....Sweet Ride


Everyone learns once. If you ever lose your phone in an Uber, better hope its a newbie


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

H


Lissetti said:


> Only problem with that is now you have to remain stationary until their Uber gets to you, meaning, you have to go offline and possibly miss other fares. Take it to the PD and stay online so you can make your money.


Honestly the feeling of incovienicing one of my many self entitled pax is enough. I don't mind taking a coffee break for it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


So what if a someone left a bag of Coke in your vehicle and you got pulled over? You would have some serious explaining to do and even if you were innocent the lawyer isn't going to represent you for free. 
What about the punks that sneak open containers? 
What if some crackhead left a gun in the back and the next passengers were those underage teenagers you're not suppose to pick up and one of them picked it up and accidently shot it off killing thier friend next to them? 
Check your car, it's your responsibility to check before you take off. You are responsible as the owner/operator.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> So what if a someone left a bag of Coke in your vehicle and you got pulled over? You would have some serious explaining to do and even if you were innocent the lawyer isn't going to represent you for free..


You wouldn't need a lawyer if you were credible with the police, and made an explanation that you were a public conveyance as an Uber Partner.

Of course, the police wouldn't search your car in the first place if they were impressed that you were on the up and up.


----------



## diemos3211 (Feb 6, 2016)

I tell them, in a very friendly and professional way, that I'll drop it off at an Uber office or a police station the next day before I start working. Generally they will then come up with the idea to compensate me to return it to them on their own. This way I am not soliciting for anything or threatening extortion, and I'm offering a totally reasonable resolution, it just happens to be inconvenient enough for them that they come up with their own alternative solutions. Be sure to do all of this over text so that there's a record of the exchange.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> The one that pisses me off was the lady who left her keys underneath the passenger seat which I found 4 days later when I went to vaccum my car. I called up the gym she had a key to and found out who she was. Then I met up with her including a 25 minute drive and not only did she not pay she gave me attitude like it was my fault.


so uh....did we learn a lesson from this?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You wouldn't need a lawyer if you were credible with the police, and made an explanation that you were a public conveyance as an Uber Partner.
> 
> Of course, the police wouldn't search your car in the first place if they were impressed that you were on the up and up.


So you asume the police will take your side huh? Ever been in a situation where you were innocent of something and the police weren't having it? Don't asume anything and be a responsible adult. Check your shit before you move on. That way stupid little things like wallet, keys and phones won't be an issue.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Scotty77 said:


> My background is in hotel security. For a decade, entitled idiots leaving their crap around, usually becaues they're drunk, then acting like it's now MY PROBLEM, has been the bane of my existence. One of the things that gives me pure joy about being an independent contractor is taking each and every lost and found item and tossing it straight in the garbage. "Nope. Checked and didn't find anything sorry!" When I first started with fuber I made an earnest effort to return items but due to the half assed "help" by support and the demanding attitudes and phone harassment by pax, I quickly adopted the dumpster policy. F em all.


Over the last 2 years I've probably returned 20 or so phones and other items left behind---usually by drunk passengers. I've generally worked out a solution that satisfied both parties----it wasn't going to cost me time and money to remedy there stupidity and they eventually got the phone back. Sometimes its the next day and once it took 4 days. Recently, I've taken a different approach. If the pax acted like a jerk during the ride, I toss the phone into the trash right after I find it. Wipe your prints off of it and off it goes into a dumpster. Uber/cops can't hold you liable if they can't trace the phone back to you. "I looked in my car but was not able to find a phone"---or, "Another passenger must have picked it up."


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


Open window toss out.....


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Samething happed to me...next time make them come to you


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You wouldn't need a lawyer if you were credible with the police, and made an explanation that you were a public conveyance as an Uber Partner.
> 
> Of course, the police wouldn't search your car in the first place if they were impressed that you were on the up and up.


I don't even know where to begin. There is zero continuity between "police" across the country. Procedures, policy, how informed the police are on rights - so many variables.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber might do this if they cared

Have a button that says return property, start where you are to the destination to drop property off, and charge pax for return based on same principles as if they are in your car, mileage, time etc. and out of the kindness of the hearts, make it a 2x surge price for your trouble


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


Uber is trying to compete with the city bus. Do you think a bus driver would drive to your home in his personal car, to return the phone you left behind in his bus?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> The one that pisses me off was the lady who left her keys underneath the passenger seat which I found 4 days later when I went to vaccum my car. I called up the gym she had a key to and found out who she was. Then I met up with her including a 25 minute drive and not only did she not pay she gave me attitude like it was my fault.


I can't understand why you go out of your way to return stuff, and then b**** and moan about it. It's like slapping yourself in the face, and then crying that it hurts.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Just fling the items in the direction of the nearest ditch, you never saw anything in your car.
> 
> Or better yet, keep them and sell them.


..some Jesus you are.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


That's why I throw left items out the window, or sell them if they're worth anything of value. If you take from me by thinking a 15-minute ride costs $3.50, I take from you.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I 've been fortunate only 3 lost items in almost a year of driving. Each one garnered a large tip.


----------



## LyftmeupUber (Feb 11, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> I've never found anything a passenger has left behind. Weird.


Later on I found a black fleece in my van. The issue is I drive for LYFT & Uber, so I don't know what customer it belonged to.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Found a bag of pot this afternoon (Monday.) Must have been from my last pax on Saturday night. I don't drive Sundays. Didn't smell it in the morning before school cuz it was cold with frost on the ground. When I got out of class at noon the sun was out and the car had been sitting directly in the sun. When I opened my door I immediately backed away, assuming there was a skunk nearby. Then I realized it was coming from inside the car. Found it under my passenger seat. About a handful in a bag. LOL the look on the random cop's face when I walked up to him and handed it to him. I know which pax left it cuz he reeked of the stuff and my pax thereafter kept smelling it. I gave the cop the contact info for the stuff. LOL I wonder if it will make it back to the pax. ( Washington is a legal state.)


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


I had a pax leave a coozie and a vaporizer in the backseat that was found by another pax. He hits the vaporizer and fills my car with pot smoke. Apparently he thought it was a great find. Told him to take it with him and the coozie too. Later that night, the guy who left his hash oil vape in my car, posts on my wall asking if I found his vape pen. Who does that?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Rustbuster said:


> View attachment 96078
> 
> What weed?


Weed? What is that?










oh that weed..... No I didn't see it....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You wouldn't need a lawyer if you were credible with the police, and made an explanation that you were a public conveyance as an Uber Partner.
> 
> Of course, the police wouldn't search your car in the first place if they were impressed that you were on the up and up.


And Promise to split the Proceeds . . .

If its speed or steroids they will straight up buy it . . .

. . . just kidding.
How could i Possibly know this !


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

CherylC said:


> I had a pax leave a coozie and a vaporizer in the backseat that was found by another pax. He hits the vaporizer and fills my car with pot smoke. Apparently he thought it was a great find. Told him to take it with him and the coozie too. Later that night, the guy who left his hash oil vape in my car, posts on my wall asking if I found his vape pen. Who does that?


Well if you gave him your facebook info.....


----------



## Bigheadbrent (Sep 29, 2017)

Do you guys not get a $15 return fee from Uber?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Old post brought back from the dead before return fees.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber will de-activate you if the customer complains that you demanded compensation for your time, gasolene and trouble. Uber advertises free return of lost items. Uber is very generous with our time, therefore our money. I take it to the police, they give me a receipt. If the user puts up a stink with Uber, all that I need to is upload a copy of the police receipt. The users can cry, complain and caterwaul all that they will, but until Uber allows stops being so generous with our money, I will not brink back an item to a customer. I will make an exception if I am five blocks or less away from the user. Still, I will tell the user that he had better be outside or I will keep going and he can pick up his item at the police. My application stays on, I will accept a ping as long as it is not U-Pool or too far away. If I accept a ping, I will pull up to the address, still, but if he is not outside, I am gone.
> 
> These people want better service? They need to tell Uber to change its policies. As recent events demonstrate, Uber will listen to its users. Too bad that it does not accord its drivers the same courtesy.


Im my market, uber pays us for returning property.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had 3 cell phones left in my car. One guy tipped me $6.00, another $8.00, and I had to FedEx the phone to the 3rd (his account) and he promised to send me money, totally stiffed me. Then tried to friend me on Facebook so I posted what a cheapskate he was on his profile.

Then Uber instituted policy you can't get more than $15 for lost items

Since then I find a phone, I turn it off, wipe my fingerprints off, find a nice messy dumpster behind a McDonald's, throw it UNDER.

Iphones have homing device. Hopefully the chumps spend an hour dumpster diving


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

njn said:


> Old post brought back from the dead before return fees.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


upyouruber said:


> Im my market, uber pays us for returning property.


...........as it now does, in mine. *F*ub*a*r gives you fifteen bananas, If *Gr*yft gives you anything in my market, I am not aware of it. I posted that before Uber announced the return fee.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> ...........as it now does, in mine. *F*ub*a*r gives you fifteen bananas, If *Gr*yft gives you anything in my market, I am not aware of it. I posted that before Uber announced the return fee.


Lyft does and gives you option of 
payment amount to request, $5 $10 or $15
Returned a file folder one timer to a lyft rider.
Give you one guess how much I requested


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I tell them I can stop what I'm doing and return the item for $xx.xx amount of money if they complain I say no problem and tell them I'm going to drop off at a police station and I'll text them the address and phone number.

I usually drop their stuff off at a police station that's in another city, usually 100+ miles away from them. After I send that text from my spare phone, I love watching my phone start blowing up with phone calls from the passenger. Then I just block the number they are calling me on.

Feels good man.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I just drop it off at the green light hub


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> im on my last nerve. I've had three customers leave items in my car this past week. None of which have offered to pay me for my time and gas. I sent a message to uber about this and was told they would request a payment but of course none came.
> 
> Can I just tell the customer that I have to get paid before returning an item?


Tell them you'll leave it outside of your building/home and they can send an Uber to come pick it up and return it to them.

That, or you need $30* to return it, then make sure you tell Uber you returned the item so you get the $15 return fee through the app.

*this amount is flexible- it goes up depending on the mileage and time involved in returning the item AND your retuning from returning the item (ie, total time and mileage involved round trip to return item)

You don't work for free.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

That is absurd.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Former TLC Prosecutor said:


> If you're a NYC driver you are not allowed to demand or request payment. BUT you also don't have to take it to them. You are not in violation of any rules if you drop it off to the local precinct and get a receipt for having dropped it off there. If you want to be nice go ahead but you can't ask for the tip or payment.


NYC Uber drivers don't get the $15 Return Item payment?


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Repeat after me -- what item? I didn't find any item?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What cell phone?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bigheadbrent said:


> Do you guys not get a $15 return fee from Uber?


Well I never got anything from Uber for returning the lost items I found & reported. 

The pax, on the other hand, were generous (so far): $20 each time for 2 phones, and $40 for Bose bluetooth heaphones. Beats the $15.


----------



## igorek69 (Mar 27, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Don't drive it all the way out there to them if you're not going to get paid, Have them meet you someplace close to you. You're not the one that forgot it. It's their responsibility.


I never come to pax, If they need their belonging come to place where I tell them or I just drop them to closest police department. NEVER COME TO THEM.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

But they report that to Uber you get deactivated?

Requesrs to return lost items come thru Uber system. You ask for more than $15 you are risking deactivation.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UPDATE OF LEFT ITEMS FROM UBER:

* Certain markets will pay $15 to a driver that returns a lost item. 
* In those markets that pay return fees, they claim the payment is automatic.
* In either market, the driver is obligated to secure the left item, report it to Uber first via the app, wait for contact from the rider and then schedule a time and place to turn over the property. 
* In the alternate, the driver can timely drop property at a police station or a green light location.
* A rider CANNOT demand money from the rider to return items, cannot destroy or dispose of the item and must cooperate with either the rider and or Uber to return the item timely.
*If Uber feels that a driver has violated the rules, the driver can be deactivated.

QUESTIONS ASKED:

* Can I shut off a phone left in my car? NO! Do not mess with the property. You could be responsible for damage and by turning a phone off, the rider CANNOT track the device. 
* Can I require that the rider send an Uber to get the item? NO
* Can I accept a tip? YES
* Can I schedule a time to return an item based on my schedule? YES, BUT if your schedule is not acceptable to the rider and a complaint is filed with Uber, the driver can be deactivated until the item is returned. 
* If a rider says an item was left and the driver denies it, Uber will investigate and make a determination and take appropriate actions. 

SUMMARY....drivers are best off to check the back seat after each trip. It will save the driver time, money and hassle. 

Drive safe


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope don't see nothing back there. In the taxi industry we call that a tip. And if I got to bring it back to you you got to pay me if not pick it up at the police station that's if I decide I don't want to keep it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok...I haven't read through every post on this subject so this may have already been covered. My opinion best solution is tell pax to order an uber FROM exactly where your vehicle is. You may want to drive away from an area that has too many ants. The app will allow the customer to order a ride from YOUR location to his location. You get the usual UBER fare and he gets his stuff back.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

One time uber told me to drive a cell phone to the nearest green light hub.. in tampa.


The solution that i had that worked amazingly well (and avoiding trips to the hub) was to tell them that i found a BLANK and i don't know if it was an uber customer or a lyft customer, let me know if you hear anything. (never actually was signed up for lyft)

Then when the customer calls/emails looking for it then you return it to them.

If not after a few months you chuck it.


----------

